# Outboard jet and side imaging



## buckmaster27012 (Jun 16, 2017)

Got a new side imaging depth finder, after reading instructions and watching some install videos I am worried that a side imaging unit may not work with my jet. They say there should be nothing blocking to left or right or transducer, also show mounting transducer not on the bottom of the boat but a couple inches up. My jet has a splash plate that sticks out 3-4 inches from boat and I am worried it may be in the way. Anybody with a jet got one installed or had any issues with this? Thanks


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes and I have had no issues. I use a magnetic transducer mount so I can adjust placement as necessary.


----------



## archery68 (Jun 16, 2017)

buckmaster27012 said:


> Got a new side imaging depth finder, after reading instructions and watching some install videos I am worried that a side imaging unit may not work with my jet. They say there should be nothing blocking to left or right or transducer, also show mounting transducer not on the bottom of the boat but a couple inches up. My jet has a splash plate that sticks out 3-4 inches from boat and I am worried it may be in the way. Anybody with a jet got one installed or had any issues with this? Thanks


I have a suction cup mount for my side imaging transducer on my jet. I only install when I'm fishing the lake or the river arms of the lake. I have not had my fishfinder long but seems to work fine when in use. I'm still learning the darn thing. I also have one up front on the trolling motor, not a side view model. The one I use is made by seasucker. When installed it's on there rock solid. Easy to take off and on. Didn't have to drill holes in my new blazer. Didn't want glue on as well. I run skinny water in the summer and wanted quick attach.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 17, 2017)

https://www.fishfindermounts.com/product-page/xpower-15mm-magnetic-transducer-mount This is what I use. Transducer stays on at WOT.


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Jun 17, 2017)

I"ve seen those mag mounts, be nice it would work through a boat transom but that is alot to ask. Could use the bolt on one but would defeat purpose as many holes as got to drill so i'm going to use cutting board material i think. That way have plenty of room for adjustment. Just hope these new transducers kick up like the old ones so I dont tear it off, hit rocks or bottom from time to time.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 17, 2017)

buckmaster27012 said:


> I"ve seen those mag mounts, be nice it would work through a boat transom but that is alot to ask. Could use the bolt on one but would defeat purpose as many holes as got to drill so i'm going to use cutting board material i think. That way have plenty of room for adjustment. Just hope these new transducers kick up like the old ones so I dont tear it off, hit rocks or bottom from time to time.



They do work through a boat transom. That is the whole point. Also you can transfer your transducer to a different position or a different vessel without any holes in your boat.


----------

